# Acá / aquí - ¿está muriendo el adverbio "aquí"?.



## Aviador

Hola.

Leyendo el hilo _aca_, recientemente iniciado por Cangrejo, decidí consultar con ustedes sobre algo que me llama mucho la atención.
He notado últimamente que, con muchísima frecuencia, en Chile y también en este foro, en lugar del adverbio _aquí_ se usa _acá_, incluso si se trata de un lugar precisamente definido: "_acá en Chile_".
He puesto atención al lenguaje coloquial y formal, por lo menos aquí en Chile, y, como digo más arriba, el uso de _acá_ es ampliamente mayoritario en casos en los que, en rigor, debería usarse _aquí_.
Parafraseando el título de otro hilo reciente: ¿está muriendo el adverbio _aquí_?.

Saludos.


----------



## myoriginalname

Acá solo la gente snob usa _aquí_.


----------



## Kerena

Aviador said:


> Hola.
> 
> Leyendo el hilo _aca_, recientemente iniciado por Cangrejo, decidí consultar con ustedes sobre algo que me llama mucho la atención.
> He notado últimamente que, con muchísima frecuencia, en Chile y también en este foro, en lugar del adverbio _aquí_ se usa _acá_, incluso si se trata de un lugar precisamente definido: "_acá en Chile_".
> He puesto atención al lenguaje coloquial y formal, por lo menos aquí en Chile, y, como digo más arriba, el uso de _acá_ es ampliamente mayoritario en casos en los que, en rigor, debería usarse _aquí_.
> Parafraseando el título de otro hilo reciente: ¿está muriendo el adverbio _aquí_?.
> 
> Saludos.



Sí, la verdad es que había notado lo mismo en este foro.
Aquí en Colombia tenemos una mayor preferencia por el adverbio aquí, y me parece que acá denota vaguedad, lo contrario de aquí que indica de un modo preciso el lugar en que nos hallamos.
Por lo tanto, ¡que viva el aquí!


----------



## horusankh

Hola Aviador:

Pues al menos en México se siguen usando los dos, y de hecho (por lo menos para nosotros) no significan siempre exactamente lo mismo, tienen un matiz ligeramente diferente. "Acá" puede ser tanto "hacia este lugar", o "en este lugar" pero un tanto indefinido (como parece que se entiende en Chile, por lo que escribiste), o "aquí" pero en comparación con otros lugares, mientras que "aquí" es "en este preciso lugar", o "en este lugar" en absoluto, sin comparar con ningún otro lugar.

Me parece que las veces que los mexicanos escribimos "acá en México", aquí en el foro, es porque tenemos en mente que es en comparación con el resto del mundo hispanoparlante, o "acá en América" en comparación con España, o cosas así.

Saludos.


----------



## lamartus

horusankh said:


> Pues al menos en México se siguen usando los dos, y de hecho (por lo menos para nosotros) no significan siempre exactamente lo mismo, tienen un matiz ligeramente diferente. "Acá" puede ser tanto "hacia este lugar", o "en este lugar" pero un tanto indefinido (como parece que se entiende en Chile, por lo que escribiste), o "aquí" pero en comparación con otros lugares, mientras que "aquí" es "en este preciso lugar", o "en este lugar" en absoluto, sin comparar con ningún otro lugar.



Por aquí pasa algo parecido. "Acá" suele ser "*hacia *este lugar" como en _"Ven para acá" _y "aquí" es "*en *este lugar" como en "_Ven aquí_". Aunque realmente te puedes encontrar "*Ven *acá" (y a veces "ven para aquí" ).

No creo que esté desapareciendo por estos rumbos; les damos usos distintos (aunque efectivamente he notado en el foro que usamos más "acá" que "aquí" ¿Será imitación? )

Saludos.


----------



## Mangato

Yo creo que en la España peninsular se utiliza preferentemente aquí, pero probablemente se trate de opciones regionales. Me doy cuenta que en el foro tiendo a utilizar el acá quizás por contagio con los colegas americanos. 
Tengo un amigo sevillano que cuando llama a alguíen dice 
"quillo venacá pacá"


----------



## lamartus

Mangato said:


> Tengo un amigo sevillano que cuando llama a alguien dice
> "quillo venacá pacá"



¡Me lo quitaste de las teclas!  Venía pensando en esa expresión y aquí estás, trayéndola _p'acá _al hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## mirx

horusankh said:


> Hola Aviador:
> 
> Pues al menos en México se siguen usando los dos, y de hecho (por lo menos para nosotros) no significan siempre exactamente lo mismo, tienen un matiz ligeramente diferente. "
> Saludos.


 

En México están vivitos y coleando.

Y no he notado que "acá" se use más en el foro. Pero sí he notado que algunos usuarios emplean "acá" en situaciones que yo definitivamente utilizaría "aquí".


----------



## Namarne

Aviador said:


> ¿está muriendo el adverbio _aquí_?.


Solo acá, en este foro; el contagio se extiende, pero no es desagradable.


----------



## alexacohen

Mangato said:


> Yo creo que en la España peninsular se utiliza preferentemente aquí, pero probablemente se trate de opciones regionales. Me doy cuenta que en el foro tiendo a utilizar el acá quizás por contagio con los colegas americanos.
> Tengo un amigo sevillano que cuando llama a alguíen dice
> "quillo venacá pacá"


Estos sevillanos, siempre tan _'zagerao'. _Los _granaíno'_ suelen decir_ "vente p'acá, quiyo". 
_Pero estoy de acuerdo contigo, rapaz: el "aquí" no está difunto por aquí. "Acá" lo usamos aquí en un contexto más informal.


----------



## María Madrid

Hay expresiones donde acá es imprescindible como "de acá para allá". Acá se usa muchas veces en contextos donde se pone como referencia con otro punto. Está más para acá, el "ven pa'cá" que se ha mencionado, etc. 

Pero como respuesta a la pregunta ¿dónde está? lo mayoritario es aquí. Acá mismo no lo oigo, aquí mismo sí. De hecho a mí me sorprende cómo muchas veces foreros españoles dicen acá . 

Por aquí, aquí tiene una salud de hierro. Saludos,


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Creo que aquí se refiere al lugar en el que está el que habla. Yo uso acá cuando quiero indicar el lugar en el que estoy desde el punto de vista del que escucha. Sí encuentro diferencias, y también veo que en otros países lo entienden de manera diferente.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Cada sucursal tiene su preferido. En la Argentina hay un gusto marcado por "acá" y "allá" para lugares precisos o imprecisos. Yo en la vida diaria uso casi exclusivamente el "acá" y en el foro uso casi siempre el "aquí", primero porque no digo "acá usamos" sino "en la Argentina se usa" o donde fuera; segundo, porque me refiero a un lugar preciso, un ejemplo en una cita, verbigracia.

Si vamos a continuar hablando de supuestos huéspedes del tanatorio  lingüístico, sumemos "ese y aquel". Incluso en la Argentina podemos sumarle el sobre y el encima, porque parece que con "arriba" nos las arreglamos para todo. En realidad no estamos hablando de la muerte de nada sino del progresivo empobrecimiento del hablante promedio, probablemente -y no malo por fuerza- producto de tanta gente que antes permanecía callada y que ahora habla.


----------



## piraña utria

Kerena said:


> Sí, la verdad es que había notado lo mismo en este foro.
> Aquí en Colombia tenemos una mayor preferencia por el adverbio aquí, y me parece que acá denota vaguedad, lo contrario de aquí que indica de un modo preciso el lugar en que nos hallamos.
> Por lo tanto, ¡que viva el aquí!


 
Hola Kere:

¿Sí crees? Tengo mis dudas. Yo díría que, al menos en la Costa, no hay una marcada diferencia por uno u otro.

Mi esposa es "cachaca/llanera" y la acabo de "examinar": el aquí no lo usa para nada.

Saludos,


----------



## Alma Shofner

Yo creo que las diferencias en el uso se basan más que nada en el concepto de proximidad. Hay ocasiones en que lo mismo da usar el uno que el otro. Como citaron anteriormente lo mismo pasa con allí y allá y éste, ese aquél. 
Cuando nos referimos a algo que está más próximo a nosotros usamos el aquí o allí o éste. Bueno el éste ese o aquél tiene tres niveles, el éste está dentro del alcance de tus manos, lo puedes tocar, el ese, está casi al alcance de tus manos, pero no llegas a alcanzarlo y el aquél está definitivamente fuera del alcance de tus manos, pero lo puedes ver o puedes apuntar hacia "eso".
El aquí es el área donde uno se encuentra físicamente y es observable por los demás. Cuando estamos hablando en el foro de nuestro lugar y se vuelve un poco abstracto porque pues quién sabe dónde están nuestros compañeros del foro, pues usamos el acá como punto de referencia. 
En cambio el foro, al momento de estarlo leyendo, está al alcance de nuestras manos, está aquí.
Después del aquí sigue el allí donde uno lo puede apuntar y está relativamente cerca de uno y por último el allá, fuera del alcance. 

El acá y el allá se usan cuando el concepto se vuelve abstracto.

Bueno, esas son mis observaciones y como siempre están abiertas a mejorarse.

Saludos desde acá (CA) o desde aquí (mi participación en el foro)

Alma


----------



## hilario

Desde el País Vasco en el norte de España creo  que lo más común y  formal es *aquí*.*Acá *me resulta una forma coloquial y familiar.Con desconocidos, en una relación de trabajo,etc, el uso del *acá*, en general, la persona que lo utilizase me resultaría de mala(descortesía) educación,es decir voluntaria,o escasa, baja educación,es decir,involuntaria,generalmente, por no haber dispuesto de medios.


----------



## hilario

Creo que he sido un poco tajante en mi respuesta, sin  embrgo no me desdigo de ella  en la situación que he marcado,pero justamente después de terminar me ha venido a la memoria dos maneras de utilizarlas con dos significados que dan matices distintosy perdonen mi  atrevimiento, se lo suplico de verdad,pero me parece como un díalogo de Cantinflas,de verdad los mejicanos especialmente perdonenme que nunca me atrevería a compararme con el,y después de esta pequeña disertación que...¿Y por dónde se le cayó el peso, fue por aquí?Que va patrón, pero si ya se lo dije fue por acá.y es  que aunque las dos  personas estuvieran  juntasdesde dónde yo estoy hablando significan cosas distintas;aquí significa en este mismo punto y acá dónde estamos  y puede que un monton indefinido de metros a la redonda.He  exagerado ,  pero hay bastante de esto de realidad.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Nunca había reparado en este fenómeno pero sí, puesto a pensar, entiendo que en Uruguay sucede lo mismo que en Chile y en la Argentina, según lo comentado por Vampiro y  AleCcowaN, respectivamente. Gana por goleada. 
Saludos
A.A.


----------



## Antigol

En Argentina normalmente usamos "Aca" , aquí casi ni se usa por lo menos coloquialmente, lo mismo que "alli", en Argentina usamos "ahí" aunque en general hay mucho burro que escribe "hay" en vez de "ahí"


----------



## Silver Sapphire

Nosotros usamos "acá" para cosas informales o familiares y prácticamente nunca se usa en otros contextos. Con alguien de confianza solemos decir "ven acá" en vez de "ven aquí", por ejemplo.


----------



## pejeman

En México están vigentes ambos:

-¡Acá las *tortas*!  (Pregón de un tortero)

-¡Pues aquí te chingas! (No vas a venir a imponer tu voluntad, aunque en tu tierra seas o te creas el amo)

-¡Aquí nada más mis chicharrones truenan! (Aquí el que manda soy yo.)

Y también existe "acacito": Hazte pa'cacito (coloquial)

Saludos.


----------



## coquis14

myoriginalname said:


> Acá solo la gente snob usa _aquí_.


 Coincido plenamente ,snobs , mujeres y gays usan aqui y el resto usa acá. 
Saludos


----------



## Silver Sapphire

pejeman said:


> Y también existe "acacito": Hazte pa'cacito (coloquial)



Jeje y nosotros tenemos el "aquicito".


----------



## pejeman

Me acordé de la primera oración de Pedro Páramo de Juan Rulfo:"Vine a Comala porque me dijeron que acá vivía mi padre, un tal Pedro Páramo"Acá: media una buena distancia entre el que habla y el que escucha.En cambio un día mi papá me dijo: Aquí te quedas, nada de salir a jugar beisbol. Se refería a un punto inmediato a donde estaba él.Y cuando la esposa le habla por el celular al marido que está con sus amigotes bien le puede decir: Aquí te quiero ver en cinco minutos. (Ídem)Total que aquí y acá para mí que siguen vivitos y coleando.


----------



## jmx

A mí particularmente la palabra "acá" siempre me ha sonado _extranjera_, propia del Sur de España o de Latinoamérica. Sin embargo uso tanto "allí" como "allá".


----------



## litelchau

Hola:
Por Andalucía se usa poco "acá", cada vez menos (recuerdo que mis abuelos lo usaban más). Cuando se usa indica siempre dirección, nunca localización y va con preposición (_para o hacia_). Sin preposición su uso es escaso:
_Ven para acá _es normal.
_Ven acá _se oye poco.
_Estoy acá _es rarísimo.


----------



## lamartus

coquis14 said:


> Coincido plenamente ,snobs , mujeres y gays usan aqui y el resto usa acá.
> Saludos



Es decir, la mayoría de la población usa aquí...


----------



## coquis14

lamartus said:


> Es decir, la mayoría de la población usa aquí...


 Bueno , de hecho las mujeres usan *acá* también.Metí a todos en la misma bolsa , me rectifíco hacia el sexo femenino.
Saludos


----------



## Camilo1964

Me he puesto a pensar como es el caso venezolano y entiendo que se usan las dos, pero en formas distintas:

*Aquí *es preciso y muy específico. 

Por ejemplo, si le voy a decir al médico donde me duele, no usaría _acá _sino *aquí*, señalando con un dedo la parte del cuerpo adolorida. También lo percibo imperativo, como cuando un jefe llama a un empleado para reprenderlo le dice: "_Ven *aquí *de inmediato_" y ya el empleado sabe lo que le viene.

_*Acá*_ es mucho más general, impreciso e incluye al hablante.

Por ejemplo, alguien que habla en nombre de su comunidad: "Aca todo es problemas, falta el agua, no hay alumbrado público y la policía no pasa nunca".

Hay también ciertas expresiones que son fijas y no intercambian *aquí *por _acá_, como en los siguientes casos:

Ir de aquí para allá (no es común oir de _acá para allá_)
Aquí mismo/Aquí mismito
Aquí lo/la tiene (tampoco es frecuente _acá lo tiene_)

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## mirx

Camilo1964 said:


> Me he puesto a pensar como es el caso venezolano y entiendo que se usan las dos, pero en formas distintas:
> 
> *Aquí *es preciso y muy específico.
> 
> Por ejemplo, si le voy a decir al médico donde me duele, no usaría _aca _sino *aquí*, señalando con un dedo la parte del cuerpo adolorida. También lo percibo imperativo, como cuando un jefe llama a un empleado para reprenderlo le dice: "_Ven *aquí *de inmediato_" y ya el empleado sabe lo que le viene.
> *Otro caso normal en México, sin embargo si el médico normalmente pregunta "¿te duele aquí? Sí/No, ¿Y acá? También/tampoco.*
> _*Aca*_ es mucho más general, impreciso e incluye al hablante.
> 
> Por ejemplo, alguien que habla en nombre de su comunidad: "Aca todo es problemas, falta el agua, no hay alumbrado público y la policía no pasa nunca".
> 
> *Esto es igual en México si se habla con personas ajenas a la comunidad.*
> *Si todos son del mismo lado entonces usamos aquí*_._
> 
> Hay también ciertas expresiones que son fijas y no intercambian *aquí *por _aca_, como en los siguientes casos:
> 
> _*Ir de aquí para allá*_ (no es común oir de _acá para allá_)
> *También en México es expresión fija y aparte es más larga.*
> *"De aquí para allá y de allá para acá" -nunca de allá para aquí-*
> Aquí mismo/Aquí mismito
> Aquí lo/la tiene (tampoco es frecuente _aca lo tiene_)
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Camilo


 
Saludos.


----------



## san mateo

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​¿Qué es la diferencia entre estos dos palabras? ¿Es que "aquí" es más específico?
gracias


----------



## myoriginalname

significan lo mísmo, solo que en algunos países se usa más aquí y en otros se usa "acá", en donde yo vivo nadie dice "aquí" siempre decimos "acá"


----------



## mirx

myoriginalname said:


> significan lo mísmo, solo que en algunos países se usa más aquí y en otros se usa "acá", en donde yo vivo nadie dice "aquí" siempre decimos "acá"


 
Estoy en desacuerdo, en México tienen significados un tanto diferentes.

Ya hubo varios hilos al respecto.


----------



## myoriginalname

según el diccionario de la RAE son la mísma cosa solo que _acá no es tan explícito como aquí....._


----------



## mirx

myoriginalname said:


> *S*egún el diccionario de la RAE son la m*i*sma cosa solo que _*acá no es tan explícito como aquí*....._


 
Entonces no son la misma cosa.


Saludos.


----------



## coquis14

Tal vez la diferencia radica en que en ciertos casos no se puesden reemplazar como por ejemplo:He aqui/acá el auto tan mencionado.

Saludos


----------



## lorenipsum

En Argentina, dependiendo del lugar, sobre todo en Rosario y Buenos Aires, se usa *acá* en el habla. En otros medios como internet, manuales, diarios, se usa (no siempre) *aquí.

*Por ejemplo: 

"Presione *aquí* para ver el documento" (Internet)
"Fabricarán *aquí* barcos para Brasil" (Clarín)
"En instantes, *aquí* toda la información sobre el nuevo escandalo de ..." (por la TV)

En el Norte de Argentina se usa *aquí*. "Queda lejos, che? -No, aquí no mas, pues"

Saludos


----------



## chics

Hola, aquí solamente usamos *aquí*, decimos "de aquí para allá", etc. lo único que a veces se puede oir (pero no todos usan), informalmente y en tono de broma es la frase "ven pacá", así todo junto.

En cambio sí decimos *allí* y *allá*.


----------



## Cattya

myoriginalname said:


> según el diccionario de la RAE son la mísma cosa solo que _acá no es tan explícito como aquí....._


 
En España es más frecuente utilizar "aquí", mientras que en el español de América "acá" se utiliza más que en España.
No obstante, en muchos casos hay diferencias, como explican en este enlace: Diferencias entre aquí y acá.


----------



## Ibermanolo

María Madrid said:


> Hay expresiones donde acá es imprescindible como "de acá para allá".


 
Pues yo personalmente diría "de aquí para allá". Unicamente uso "acá" y "allá" después de la preposición para: "para acá, para allá".
En términos generales creo el "aquí" es más propio de España y el "acá" suena mucho más en América.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Yo soy uno de los contagiados por el acá/allá. En mi entorno siempre utilizo aquí/allí pero al comprobar en este foro la preferencia de algunos foreros por el acá/allá, adopté ambos términos en el entendimiento de que así ampliaba mi vocabulario y los matices en el habla según sea mi interlocutor.
Lo que no sabía era que en algunas zonas el aquí/allí suena afectado y hasta algo mariquita. Por mi barrio es lo usual; el acá/allá nos lo han reenseñado los inmigrantes que provienen de Sudamérica.


----------



## Aviador

Después de tanto tiempo, no había vuelto a leer este hilo que inicié hace casi tres años preocupado por la vigencia del adverbio _aquí_. Según lo que he observado en el lenguaje de Chile y otros lugares, creo que la tendencia sigue lamentablemente.
Aprovecho la ocasión para agradecer a quienes han dado su opinión.

Saludos.


----------



## luisgdl

Como ya se ha dicho, en México tanto _aquí_ como _acá_ siguen vigentes y cada una expresa algo distinto, ¡no podríamos prescindir de una u otra!  Si lo quisiéramos poner en térmnos gráficos, _acá_ designaría un área encerrada por un círculo, dentro del cual está el hablante, mientras que _aquí_ sería un punto específico, una coordenada.


----------



## Peón

Cuando yo era chico (uff! hace tanto tiempo) el "*acá"* en sustitución de "*aquí*", era propio del habla rioplatense (Buenos Aires y alrededores). Nadie, o casi nadie, en el norte de la Argentina lo decía y si lo hacía era objeto de burla "por querer hacerse el porteño".  Ahora el término se ha generalizado, principalmente en el lenguaje coloquial.

Saludos


----------



## egiptologo

Eso será en latinoamérica, aquí en España jamás se usá el "acá" y de hecho no me gusta como suena.


----------



## Peón

egiptologo said:


> Eso será en latinoamérica, aquí en España jamás se usá el "acá" y de hecho no me gusta como suena.


 
Es claro que me estoy refiriendo a la Argentina.


----------



## Estefanía López

No sé si en Chile está muriendo el adverbio *aquí*, pero sería una lástima que así fuera, porque creo que diferenciar _*aquí / acá*_ añade matices y riqueza a la expresión, como se expone en uno de los enlaces referenciados.


----------



## Lunamora

O sea, para resumir, después de leerme tres páginas de esto... "acá" es indiferente a "aquí" y fue totalmente reemplazado SÓLO en el argentino rioplatense.
Y... los argentinos somos así - decimos "vos" en vez de "tu" / "tí"; "ahí" en vez de "allí", y "acá" en vez de "aquí". ¿Por qué? Posiblemente porque es más fácil pronunciarlo.

Esta diferenciación entre el "acá" y el "aquí" corresponde a otras partes hispanohablantes. Sólo para que quede claro: no hay diferencia en absoluto acá, Argentina centro-sur. Son libres de hacer la diferencia en otro lado.
Ni me gasto en hacer una evaluación sobre si es correcto o no el empleo de una u otra forma. El lenguaje cambia por el uso, y uno se adecua a su forma de empleo en la cultura a la que pertenece. Como el hecho de que yo esté escribiendo "sólo" con acento (para diferenciar el solo=solamente del solo=de soledad), cuando la Real Academia ya te dice que eso no va más. Me acostumbré así, ahora no hay quien pueda desacostumbrarme.

Lo que me sorprende es que pensé que el "acá" ni siquiera existía en otras culturas... ¿Siempre existió o fue exportado desde Latinoamérica? De ser así, da pie a preguntarse si esta diferenciación no es sólo una *interpretación* basada en dichos del análisis gramático minucioso...


----------



## ukimix

Aquí está vivito y coleando. Lo mismo que el _acá_: "Venga para acá", "Ajá ven acá", etc... Y tienen el mismo sentido en la gran mayoría de los casos. Saludo


----------



## Julvenzor

En España podría describir el fenómeno contrario: el "*acá*" estaba muerto por encima de Despeñaperros y lo está reavivando ahora la inmigración hispanoamericana. Nos gusta, además, caracterizar a esta gente en las típicas series cómicas (ej: panchito). Por desemejanza, el "*aquí*" se sobreexplota incluso con preposiciones. ¡No, amigos españoles centro-norteños! Se trata de un demostrativo muy definidito. No oséis agregar un "hacia" o un "para", lastiman de veras los oídos...

Un saludo.


----------



## Lula Fenomenoide

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Hola! Soy de Buenos Aires y últimamente me estuve preguntando cuál es exactamente la diferencia entre "aquí" y "acá". Soy nueva y no sé si la pregunta ya esta hecha en el foro.. De más chica pensaba que "acá" era de los argentinos, pero luego me enteré de que en otros países también usan esta palabra, por ejemplo en Chile o en España. 
De todos modos, en una conversación informal sonaría un poco pretencioso decir "aquí"; y resultaría raro escuchar "acá" en un contexto formal.

Será así? "Acá" es informal y "aquí" es formal?
Cuál es más común en tu país o región?


----------



## ukimix

Bienvenida Lula, 

En mi vecindario, esos términos no tienen las connotaciones de formalidad/informalidad a las que aludes. Son prácticamente sinónimos, y de uso frecuente en registros informales y formales. Saludo


----------



## Aviador

Lula Fenomenoide said:


> ...Será así? "Acá" es informal y "aquí" es formal?
> Cuál es más común en tu país o región?


Para mí, la clarísima diferencia que existe entre _aquí_ y _acá_ no tiene que ver con la formalidad, sino con la precisión que denota cada adverbio. _Aquí_ se refiere a lugares precisamente determinados y _acá_ a lugares indeterminados:

_—¿Dónde estás?
—Aquí, en mi casa._

_—¿Dónde vive Juan?
—No sé exactamente, pero es acá_.


----------



## ukimix

Creo que no está tan extendida la diferencia que ves, estimado Aviador. Aporto algunas citas de las oraciones que das y sus alternativas:

*Acá/Aquí en mi casa:*
Daniel James, Doña María:


> *Acá en mi casa* estaba con una valija grande así de cosas para hacer bombas.



Miguel Lazzara, Los años del silencio:


> En los cursos que hago en la Universidad FinisTerrae o *acá en mi casa *donde tengo talleres, hago un capítulo aparte sobre la literatura del exilio.


BDA, El viaje a casa:


> Estás *aquí, en mi casa*, para recibir el mapa de tu contrato.



*No sé, no estoy seguro, pero es por acá/aquí
*Jon Juaristi, La casa salvaje:


> *No lo sé. Pero es aquí* cerca, a cosa de un par de kilómetros — contestó — .



Ana Rita Franco, Patria, migración y después...


> Bueno, es que creo que *es por acá*, estamos cerca.



Un saludo


----------



## Lurrezko

En mi barrio, *acá* apenas se usa, salvo en algunas expresiones coloquiales:

_-¡Tú, ven p'acá!_

Un saludo


----------



## Peón

Aclaro que hasta hace 20/30 años en la Argentina el "acá" era exclusivo de la zona rioplatense y su ámbito de influencia. En la zona norte (no sé en el Cuyo o en la Mesopotamia), se usaba solamente "aquí", tanto en el contexto formal como en el informal. Si algún jujeño o salteño decía "acá" era objeto de burlas por "querer hacerse el porteño". 

Hoy las cosas han cambiado ya que el aluvión televisivo hizo que el castellano rioplatense se imponga sobre el resto.

De todas formas, como dice Lula, es raro que  un argentino use "acá" en el lenguaje escrito formal .

Saludos.


----------



## Gamen

Hola a todos.

Por acá usamos más "acá" que "aquí", pero en términos estrictos "acá" señala un lugar más impreciso que "aquí" como señala Aviador.
Lo mismo sucede con "allí" (mayor precisión) y "allá" (menor precisión).
No obstante, en la práctica muchas veces se usan como sinónimos -por lo menos por aquí- y no se tienen en cuenta las diferencias comentadas.
Saludos.


----------



## Gamen

Hola a todos.

Por acá usamos más "acá" que "aquí", pero en términos estrictos "acá" señala un lugar más impreciso que "aquí" como indica Aviador.
Lo mismo sucede con "allí" (mayor precisión) y "allá" (menor precisión).
No obstante, en la práctica muchas veces se usan como sinónimos -por lo menos por aquí- y no se tienen en cuenta las diferencias comentadas.
Saludos.


----------



## Nipnip

Como se ha dicho ya hasta el cansancio en otros hilos, en México no son sinónimos y no son intercambiables, hay diferencas un tanto difusas ya que no están delimitadas, pero existen y hacen que la preferencia de uno sobre el otro dé matices importantes al discurso. No tienen nada que ver con la formalidad/informalidad.

Aquí: En este mimso lugar.
Acá: Aquí con relación a allá.

En el ejemplo de Aviador:_ vive acá_. *Acá *se refiere a la comunidad o localidad. Si hubiera dicho "*vive aquí" *en México se sobre entiende que comparten la misma vivienda. Es decir, un y otro varían de acuerdo a la localización física o asumida de los interlocutores.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En mi variedad de español *aquí* es el adverbio más usado, casi universal. *Acá*, como apunta Lurrezko, se usa en ciertas colocaciones, en especial con imperativos:_ ven acá_, _trae pa' acá_, _déjalo acá_, o en modismos como _de acá para allá_.


----------



## duvija

lamartus said:


> Es decir, la mayoría de la población usa aquí...




Exacto! (iba a escribir eso mismo - snobs, gays, mujeres, o sea 80%, 10% y 52%, que pasa de lo matemático por coincidir ciertas variantes ). O sea que solamente el resto usa 'acá' !!!


----------



## Vampiro

Lo que yo no veo es por dónde una duda como esa pueda justificar un hilo de 60 posteos.
Par mí es indistinto, no veo diferencia alguna entre ambas palabras, y me suenan tanto una como la otra.
Si tuviera que definirlo en porcentajes diría cheek to cheek (¿o era fifty - fifty?)
_


----------



## Gabriel

No sé si estoy muy de acuerdo. Al menos por mi barrio se usa allá/acá casi con exclusividad.
Pero bueno, esto es lo que dice la realeza:



> *acá.
> 1.* adv. l. En este lugar o cerca de él, a este lugar o cerca de él. No es tan explícito como _aquí,_ por eso admite ciertos grados de comparación. _Tan acá_ _Más acá_ _Muy acá_





> *allá.*
> (*allí.* Indica lugar menos circunscrito o determinado que el que se denota con esta última voz. Por eso *allá* admite ciertos grados de comparación que rechaza _allí._ _Tan allá, más allá, muy allá._ Se emplea a veces precediendo a nombres significativos de lugar para denotar lejanía. _Allá en Rusia._ _Allá enAmérica._


----------

